# Final Check List - Spouse visa



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Applying for Spouse visa UK in a few days..

here is my final check list... hope it can help some new members and also seniors can correct me if something is missing/wrong.....


1. Online visa application , printed and signed ( visa4uk website )
2. Appendix 2 ( downloaded from ukba website )
3. Sponsor Declaration ( got it done and stamped from a solicitor )
4. SU07/12 Form Signed ( downloaded from ukba website )
5. 6 Bank Statements corresponding with wage slips
6. latest 6 payslips ( category A , 18,600 ) ----- 2013 P60 & HMRC letter
7. Employer Letter ( in the format required by ukba )
8. Current Signed Job Contract 
9. Manager Letter Confirming Payslips 
10. No objection Certificate from Landlord
11. Property Inspection Report
12. BT & Gas Bills
13. Subsisting Relationship Evidence ( Skype video and chat logs, Viber screenshots , Email , Lyca mobile History, facebook history etc )
14. Marriage Certificate 
15. TB test
16. English Test
17. Sponsor British Passport Bio data page and Entry/Exit stamps to see applicant
18. Recent 2 pictures of applicant
19. Current n previous passport of applicant 
20. Pictures :- Casual Pictures, Engagement Pictures, Wedding Pictures ....



i hope i covered everything , if anyone can point out anything then do let me know.....

regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Photocopy for everything.
Have you attached a letter of introduction briefly describing your relationship history, commitment to each other, shared interest, philosophy and belief and hope for the future?
The rest seems fine. Nice and to the point.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Photocopy for everything.
> Have you attached a letter of introduction briefly describing your relationship history, commitment to each other, shared interest, philosophy and belief and hope for the future?
> The rest seems fine. Nice and to the point.


yes i will do photocopy but do i need to do it for lyca mobile call logs? they are already a lot?

also do i have to photocopy pictures/skype/facebook/viber/whatsapp screenshots? etc


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

abidabzhussain said:


> yes i will do photocopy but do i need to do it for lyca mobile call logs? they are already a lot?
> 
> also do i have to photocopy pictures/skype/facebook/viber/whatsapp screenshots? etc


Don't go crazy logs. You only need a few screen shots from the beginning, middle and current part of your relationship.


----------



## Altair (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, with the Bank Statements corresponding with wage slips, does this need to be verified with a letter from the bank. For example , I recieve my bank statements from the post, would I still need to get this verified.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> Applying for Spouse visa UK in a few days..
> 
> here is my final check list... hope it can help some new members and also seniors can correct me if something is missing/wrong.....
> 
> ...


just to clarify have you got married in pakistan... if so Translation of the nikah nama is required and registered with local provincial council


----------

